# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  طلب وبس

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مساء الخير 

بدي مساعدتكو .. بدي برنامج flash 
و
adobe illustrater

اذا هيك اسماؤهم ..

شكرا مقدما

----------


## mylife079

حاولت فيه يا اختي بس يبدو انه بمصاري ما فيه فري

خلينا نحاول اكتر من مرة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكور محمد

----------


## mylife079

العفو

 :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يا رب اكون افدتك  :SnipeR (60): 

حملِ من هون >>

https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/i...BA&PID=3698865

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكوره زوز

----------

